# X-ORG update aber kompiliert nicht

## RealGeizt

Hallo!

Heute ist bei mir Grosskampftag um mein System auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Eben wollte ich xorg auf 7.2 updaten: Er sagt es sei installiert allerdings hat er weder Pakete runtergeladen, noch kompiliert.

Das Ebuild hat komischerweise auch 0KB...Meine aeltere Version von X ist nun geloescht.

Andere Pakte kompiliert und installiert er ohne zu mucken.

Kann mir jemand sagen woher ich ein funktionstuechtiges Ebuild bekomme oder wie ich ihn zum kompilieren bringe und woran das liegt  :Smile:  ?

Danke!

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du einfach nochmal ein "emerge --sync" laufen lassen?

MfG. Stefan

EDIT: Die ebuilds könntest du auch einzeln bei www.gentoo-portage.com runterladen.

----------

## RealGeizt

Hi!

Ja, sogar schon 2 mal.

Gibt es neue Befehle oder so etwas?

Wie gesagt, mit emerge xorg-x11 will er was machen und schliesst alles ab nur wird nicht kompiliert und auch nicht installiert.

Ich habe keine Ahnung!

Danke und Gruss, Christian

----------

## RealGeizt

...ich habe es jetzt mit dem xorg-x11-7.2.ebuild von dieser seite probiert.

das selbe ergebnis.

emerge -pv xorg-x11 zeigt an

[ebuild   R ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 0 kB

...das kann doch nicht wahr sein.

----------

## bbgermany

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> ...ich habe es jetzt mit dem xorg-x11-7.2.ebuild von dieser seite probiert.
> 
> das selbe ergebnis.
> 
> emerge -pv xorg-x11 zeigt an
> ...

 

Das heist aber nicht, dass das ebuild 0kB groß ist, sondern, dass er nichts mehr runterladen muss.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

xorg-x11 ist nur ein "Container" für Programmversionen, die auf dem Stand von 1.2 sind.

Soll heißen: z.b: xorg-server-0.9 ist noch xorg-x11-6.9 und xorg-server-1.2 ist halt xorg-x11-7.2

Die Größen-Angaben hinter den Paketen beziehen sich auch die verbliebene Download-Größe.

Was du machen kannst ist folgendes:

emerge -e xorg-x11 -pv

Damit müsstest du die Pakete sehen, die noch nicht aktualisiert worden sind.

Wenn da immer nur ein "R" steht, hast du die neuesten Pakete.

Tobi

----------

## RealGeizt

Ah, okok. Vielen Dank...Ich merke, ich habe schon lange nichts mehr gemacht.

Also es scheint, als haette er alles fuer X upgedated.

Nun, bei einem startx kommt jetzt ein xauth problem.

xauth: creating new authority file /home/chris/.serverauth.9391

xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): no x server  X  in PATH

...

...

Connection refused

No such process

----------

## Finswimmer

etc-update 

und

revdep-rebuild 

gemacht?

Nach langer Zeit ein komplettes System update mit "emerge -uDav world --tree  --newuse" empfiehlt sich auch.

Tobi

----------

## RealGeizt

beides ausgefuehrt...aber leider selber fehler.

ich habe alles mit emerge -uD world gemacht.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
 no x server X in PATH 
```

Du scheinst Probleme mit deiner $Path Variable zu haben.

Geht es denn als Root?

Und probier mal nur "X". Geht ja erstmal darum, dass der User X findet und starten kann.

Tobi

----------

## RealGeizt

mit root geht es auch nicht.

wie meinst du nur mit "X"?

X als command existiert nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> X als command existiert nicht.

 

Das ist dein Problem:

```
$echo $PATH

/home/tobi/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.13/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.13/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.13/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/server/bin:/opt/vmware/server/console/bin

```

```
$whereis X

X: /usr/bin/X /usr/X11R6/bin/X /usr/man/man7/X.7.bz2 /usr/share/man/man7/X.7.bz2

```

X liegt in /usr/bin

Das musst du bei dir hinzufügen:

$export PATH=`echo $PATH`\:/usr/bin/

Dann *sollte* es gehen.

Tobi

----------

## RealGeizt

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll ich X mit dem inhalt $export PATH=`echo $PATH`\:/usr/bin/ 

in /usr/bin erstellen?!?

das was du gesagt hat alles gestimmt.

getan hat sich was aber funktioniert leider immernoch nicht

xauth:creating new authority file /home/chris/.serverauth.14455

giving up.

xinit: connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to x server

xinit: no such process (errorno 3): Server error

----------

## Finswimmer

Nee nee.

X, das Programm liegt in dem Ordner /usr/bin

"echo $PATH" gibt dir alle Verzeichnisse aus, in denen nach ausführbahren Dateien/Programmen gesucht wird.

Anscheinend ist /usr/bin in der Variablen PATH aber nicht drin, auch wenn es mich wundert.

Überprüfen kannst du das mit "echo $PATH"

Um nun /usr/bin in die Variable einzubinden machst du Folgendes:

export PATH=`echo $PATH`\:/usr/bin/ 

Dann müsste das gehen.

Tobi

----------

## RealGeizt

achso...ja, das klingt logisch  :Smile: 

also /usr/bin ist drin in der Variable.

aber das programm X existierte jedoch davor auch noch nicht in /usr/bin/.

soweit ich weiss, war /usr/bin die ganze zeit in in der PATH Variable aber X existierte noch nie in /usr/bin/

woher bekomm ich jetzt X?

remerge von x-org?

----------

## bbgermany

```

walther@apollo /home/walther $ ps xa | grep X

 5483 tty7     SLs+   0:01 /usr/bin/Xorg :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

 6155 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto X

walther@apollo /home/walther $ ls -la /usr/bin/X*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 20. Mär 07:23 /usr/bin/X -> Xorg

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   20796 18. Mär 14:01 /usr/bin/Xalan

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3324588 20. Mär 07:23 /usr/bin/Xnest

-rws--x--x 1 root root 1562028 20. Mär 07:23 /usr/bin/Xorg

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3625432 20. Mär 07:23 /usr/bin/Xvfb

walther@apollo /home/walther $ 

```

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Bei mir ist X nur ein Link auf Xorg. Das System ist übrigens erst vor ca 5Tagen aufgesetzt worden  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## RealGeizt

mhmm, bei mir gibts leider kein Xorg.

mhmm, das ist das nervige an linux...bis es laeuft....aber dann laeuft es.

----------

## RealGeizt

okay...hab mal meine flags angeschaut und unter anderem nptl rausgeschmissen...jetzt gehts wieder  :Smile: 

danke euch!

----------

